# Diagnosis Form - Read this before you post.



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Guys, to make it easier for the helpers to assess your situation, please copy and paste the form below in your new thread and give your answers after each question. Giving as much details as possible will help resolve your issues asap.



> 1. Size of tank?
> 
> 2. Water parameters
> a. Ammonia?
> ...


----------

